# Thanksgiving specials continue 1 more day Oct., 14, 12 noon till 5 pm.



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

WE WILL BE OPEN MONDAY OCT., 14. 12 noon till 5pm 

Thanksgiving weekend specials continue 1 more day October 14. 

Saltwater Mollies Great algae eater $9.99 each 

Sailfin Tangs Small. $24.99 each 2 for $40 

Clown Tangs $29.99 each 2 for $50 

Designer Clown Fish 20% off 

Regular Clown Fish 20% off 

Lyretail Anthias $19.99 each 2 for $30 

Chocolate Chip Starfish $7.99 each 

Bumble Bee Snails $2.99 each 

Super Tongan Nassarius Snail 10 for $20 

Tropical Turbo Snails $2.99 each 

Sea Apples $24.99 each 

Many more in store specials.


----------

